# Surf between old rod 7 and car bodies



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Got there about 5:45 and had my first fish on a black spook by 6. A little slow until it got light then the feast was on for the next few hours. Took me a while to figure out to throw the skitterwalk jr and finally started getting hook ups. I caught somewhere in the neighborhood of 100 trout with about 10 right at or just over 20". They were still biting sporadically when I left at 11. I caught the bigger ones on either a rubberback or a bone-silver she dog. Others were catching fish, but did not seem to have the action I was getting. There was an hour or so that I had a blow-up or fish on every cast. Should be good on the high tide tomorrow.

PS When I left there was ZERO seaweed for you long rodders.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Lesson learned*

Always have four dollars in your car for "emergencies". Sorry I missed you this morning. I was on the wrong side of the pass.........Ugh!


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

I have heard about the car bodies. Where exactly are they located?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Don't know exactly what thye access road is. But, basically, if you were on Surfside beach heading towards SLP, it's where the beach ends. The beach comes to an end right at some bulkheaded lots with houses on them. The car bodies are in an out of the surf in that area. But, the are pretty much completely covered with sand.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Nice report*

I was about 60 miles to the east but had almost that good of morning. Not quite the size you had but man was the water full of em. Bite for me quite at 0700. I was amazed how the gulped the skitterwalk junior with all the big mullet in the surf. They wouldnt touch the big skitterwalk. Sure was nice to finally fish the surf with no waves and no sea weed. That was a first for me this year. Had one set of breakers that were about knee deep and 10 ft from the shore and that was it. Great day to be out for sure.

Z


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

What color Rapala skitterwalker junior were you using? I have looked for those lures but cannot find them.. I found fresh waters and salt water but no juniors..


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Look in the bass section at Cutrate, BPS, maybe Academy


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

*Not sure what it is called but*

It has a black top clear sides (with gold specks) and a white belly. That is the only one I have been able to find and it has served me well.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*I throw two*

I have one Ive heard called "clown" as it is orange and yellow and I have another that has a blue back, clear sides with spots, and a orange belly. Today all my action was on the clown colored one.

Zac


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Rapala has SaltwaterA) skitterwalk 4-3/8", 10 colors, (B) Skitterprop 3-1/2", 6 colors (Has a little propeller on its rear., (C) Skitterpop 4-3/4", 7 colors, 

Fresh water: Skitterwalk 3-1/8", 7 colors..and has a black top/ silver translucent cannot tell but might have gold flakes.. You guys could measure your lure and tell which one you have.

Rapala does not list a Skitterwalk Jr. on their web site!

I have read that the black/chrome, orange /chtse, gold/orange, work well but cannot find those descriptions..


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*There is a saltwater skitterwalk jr.*

The model on the saltwater skitterwalks is SSW-11 and the model of the jr's is SSW-8. These are the two colors I have. I bought the clown one at FTU and the blue/clear/orange one I got at Roy's I think. The clown is the one I have had the most luck on although the reds in Baffin loved the blue one.

Zac


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Well I just came back from Cut Rate at beltway and 45, they are your Skitterwalk lure center.. They have the Rapala freshwater and saltwater skitterwalks plus more! The ones referred to as Jr. are the freshwaters (smaller) and they have a big selection of colors. All work in saltwater evidently...small go for $5.49 and large $5.99 If you wear that one out catching 100 trout Phins, you can get another one!


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Just a note about Skitters from my experience. If they get a crack in them, they are done. I have several that are shattered. Once that get a crack in them water leaks in and they won't work right. Just a little heads up. The difference in the salt & freshwater versions are the hooks..


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Thursday*

Well of course I couldn't resist the temptation. Even knowing better, I went anyway. Yesterday evening and this morning. Slow bite.

Last night, caught some dinks and lost one keeper on Ch/Gold 52M.
This morning caught three keepers to 18" a few macks and a dozen dinks on tops and 52M. I caught almost all the fish today at 9:00 a.m. I was already late, but had to make one more cast.

Saw what appeared to be a large king fish jump about 6' out of the water in the middle of a pod of mullet. That will get your heart pumping. Nobody that I saw was catching anything other than smallish trout. Where are the big ones?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i think after a coulple days of the surf being "on" the big ones follow the bait into the bay system. try your favorite flat.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*I'll buy that.*



boat_money said:


> i think after a coulple days of the surf being "on" the big ones follow the bait into the bay system. try your favorite flat.


Should have hit it this morning on the incoming tide.......


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Thats about right*

Sorry you didnt smack em Troy, sounds like what I usually do. "Day late dollar short" trip.

As far as the Skitterwalks go, I know this horse is dead, but the yellow and orange one was defnitely a saltwater series. It said it on the package I believe and it had heavier hooks than the freshwater one. Im not 100% but I remember getting it in the saktwater section at cut rate, Ive never ventured into the bass section. Look at the pic I posted above and you can definitely tell the yellow/orange one has saltwater hooks and the other doesnt. The only reason I made the long journey to FTU for it was I was going to Baffin the next week and that was a hot color at the time and someone posted on ttmb that they had them. Seems they are hard to come by now, I should have bought them all when I had the chance I guess. That was December of 2002 if I remember correctly. I used it in Baffin then and never used it again until last fall and now its my confidence top water when Im goin for it.

Zac


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

*********, I did not mean there there was not a large and small saltwater Skitterwalk..I was saying I couldnt find a Skitterwalk Jr. by name . Yes, Cut Rate has the SSW 11 and the 8's like yours ....but Cabela's had them under freshwater lures...without your info I would not have found them...but no clown color at Cut Rate at this time..


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

poppincork,
I haven't had a problem with Rapalas Skitterwalks splitting but the chrome inside will disappear after a good while. I DO have a problem with Super Spooks and SS jr's splitting, usually starting at the rear hook. Mirrolures are indestructable.


----------

